# im at it again!!



## annscrib (Mar 24, 2008)

hi all 
 im going to try this again,,,,i put it on 24/0 on the 11th of march,,the plant will be 2 weeks old tomorrow,,,,, these are seeds from a friend,,, gave me a while back,,,, in all there was nine seeds and for some reason only 3 pop and this one plant was the only one that pop thru the dirt,,,,,, i germinate like i always have and thats getting a paper towel wetting it down and put the seed it,,, then stick in a sandwich bag and put it on my refrig...... the dirt is organic m/grow (feeds up to 3 months) and i have the organic bone meal for after the 3 months  and i do have the stuff to get raid of the gnats.......i have 2 lights about 4 to 5 inches from the top and have one light about 4 inces from the side of the plant and there is about 3800 to 3900 lumers on this plant,, not sure if you will be able to tell in the pics but the leaves are so large thats why i have one light on the side 
it kinda  :shocked: me on how fast this plant has grown in 2 weeks and the leaves on it are so large,,,can anyone tell if  it's indica or sativa 
thank yall for any comments


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 24, 2008)

*looking like a good start Ann.  green mojo *:aok:


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like a Sativa from the pic... the kinda bamboo style stem.

Is the bone meal your going to use ready release or slow release? Ready release is much easier to manage indoors.

Hope its a girl!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Look Indy to me. Very nice looking btw.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there even such a thing as ready release bone meal?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think so...maybe.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 24, 2008)

no not the one i have it says organic phosphorus supplement  6-9-0 what ever that means i havent yet figuer that out

and thanks yall


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you got a flowering food...I would recommend a readily available fertilizer so it works instantly. 

Plant looks good though!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey JJ, I think she was planning on adding the bm later.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 24, 2008)

um the lighting looks wrong....


----------



## annscrib (Mar 24, 2008)

they are cfl's


----------



## PeaceKiller (Mar 24, 2008)

annscrib, looking great partner for barely 2 weeks. Agree with JJ, prob sativa but I'm just basing it on the fact that my 2 sativa strains are growing alot faster then my indica, and looked similar in size to yours when they were 2 weeks. Like to see how this turns out. Wishing a girl for u. GL!


----------



## annscrib (Mar 24, 2008)

please correct me if im wrong but sativas gets real tall and if that is what they do,,,, does it matter how tall they are before im able to flower them?


----------



## Melissa (Mar 24, 2008)

hey ann good to see you back growing :woohoo:
good luck and hope shes a she eace:


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 25, 2008)

it is deffentaly a sativa plant you can tell by stim and leaf looks good keep up the good work happy growing LOL


----------



## annscrib (Mar 30, 2008)

hey everyone little updating 


ok got some new pics to ,,,they are from my cell  these pics came out better then my other camera did  (think kids toke one to many pics with the other one lol) shes 20 days

ok almost had myself a accident :hubba: ,,,,5 days ago had the tape measure checking how tall it had gotten and some how it slipped and fell on the top of the plant  :holysheep:  my heart stopped  thank god it didnt break it,,,,,,,, it was kinda leaning so i put a nail in the wall and got a peice of yarn  tied it up,,,,, about 3 hours later went to check on it and it was like nothing had even  happen to it    was glad 

ok yesterday i deiced she need to go in its new and final home its not as deep as a 3 gallon bucket but it is as wide as one 

ok last thing  the day after i started this thread one of my lights went out,,,, the 2 didnt go out was 100 watt,,,,, the other that did go out was 25 watt,,,now it hads 3 100 watt cfls which means there is now 5040 lumers on her,,,,,


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

well you need to get the plant out of the MG soil....or you will regret it later. choose an all organic mix or make your own, be sure it has perlite in it.

check the strech link im my sig for supercropping how-to...your babie is ready for it!

when you start to flower- throw an HID lamp on her....insidesun.com is a killer site- 100 dollar 400watt hps on there for a complete system.

goodluck bro!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 30, 2008)

I would definitely try to get some sort of HID light. That would make your results MUCH MUCH better than flowering with cfls. I would also supercrop or start lst on it. Just my thoughts. It looks great. Nice and healthy. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks smokybear 
 i would love to do that lst thingy but i this is my only sec grow im still  learning how the do it st8 up :giggle: and the supercrop im to scare ill cut off the wrong part or to much,,,,,,


----------



## Melissa (Mar 31, 2008)

looking good ann ,,,eace:


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 31, 2008)

go to insidesun.com you can get complete 400 watt hps light for $100


----------



## annscrib (Mar 31, 2008)

ok  guys thanks alot for the comments and the input about the lights ok i do have a couple problems with hid/hps' lights
#1 i dont have the space for a set up as i ve seen with them 400 watts 
#2 even say i do have the space i cant because i have inspections ever month
with the cfl's the easier to move and put away when need to be,,,,, correct me if wrong but them 400watt  uses alot energy dont they?
if yall can send some more comments they sure will help


----------



## annscrib (Apr 1, 2008)

hey everyone 

well she (its) at 3 weeks today,,,,, shes at 14" tall,,,,, today will be 1st day into flowering 12/12 will start at 6 pm tonight,,,, i toke another pic today


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking good my friend. Going to be some nice buds. Keep up the great work and keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## annscrib (Apr 7, 2008)

hi every one

so its been 7 days into flowering,,,,, she (its) at 17" tall now,,, shes 4 weeks old,,,,,,no sign of sexing yet unless yall see something that i dont and if yall can tell please let me know  toke a few more pics today


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 7, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hi every one
> 
> so its been 7 days into flowering,,,,, she (its) at 17" tall now,,, shes 4 weeks old,,,,,,no sign of sexing yet unless yall see something that i dont and if yall can tell please let me know  toke a few more pics today


 
:farm:   _Looking good there Ann!!!  3-7 more days and you will knows if it's a he or she, eh. _


----------



## Melissa (Apr 7, 2008)

she (fingerscrossed) looks wonderful :tokie:


----------



## benamucc (Apr 7, 2008)

lookin GREAT ann... little MOJO for a F  :banana:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 7, 2008)

Best of luck with the grow.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 7, 2008)

look'n for a new roommate, ann??? 

look'n might fine there, sweetie  

might I also add... you look rather lovely this evening?


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 7, 2008)

wow there looking really good ann


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 7, 2008)

Healthy looking plant! Any sign whatsoever of sex yet? My bet is that it's going to be a female.


----------



## annscrib (Apr 7, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Any sign whatsoever of sex yet? quote]
> 
> not that i can see yet im hoping bye the end of the week, ill be able to tell,,,,
> crossing my fingers  thats its a female


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi..:grinch: ..Annscrib..:grinch: ..allo

I will show you a pics of the (part) of the plant I need to See.... 
To give you the Sex of your Baby's....Ok Anns....All mal dos plants.


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Here the Mal....:evil: O sory Mr mal you some were..:fid: ..Bay Bay Ann  C&H2 see u


----------



## headband (Apr 8, 2008)

nice purple stem CH&2.. :doh:  whats up ann


----------



## annscrib (Apr 8, 2008)

hey c&h2  ok ill get some of them pics


hey HB nothing much hun and how about you,


----------



## annscrib (Apr 8, 2008)

ok c&h2 this is the best pic i could come up with i hope this can help you


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't tell what it is. The pic is really blurry though. You will know if it's a male or female very soon. The male will produce little balls and the females will be easy because of the white hairs that sprout. Just be patient my friend and keep us posted. We are all hoping female!! Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 8, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> ok c&h2 this is the best pic i could come up with i hope this can help you


 
Hi....Take more pics:aok: .. and you have the (part) I need to..!!!!:hubba: ..  :angrywife: ..oki Ann bay bay


----------



## annscrib (Apr 10, 2008)

:yay: :yay: its a girl :yay: :yay:

it will be a couple more days before i can get good enough pic ,,,
was in there :watchplant: got real close and i could see the little hairs starting up..


:yay: :yay:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> :yay: :yay: its a girl :yay: :yay:
> 
> it will be a couple more days before i can get good enough pic ,,,
> was in there :watchplant: got real close and i could see the little hairs starting up..
> ...


 
*CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS :woohoo: ARE YOU A PROUD MOMMY?*
*NICE ONE ANN LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING HER MATURE:giggle:*


----------



## annscrib (Apr 10, 2008)

ok all i tried to get some close up but the all to burrier,,,, but here are some pics anyway


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 10, 2008)

*congrats on your baby girl Ann!!!! * :yay:


----------



## annscrib (Apr 10, 2008)

ty all im so happy:yay:

i cant believe at of nine seeds and this being the only one that came up and it being a girl 
the odds of that eh


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 10, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> :yay: its a girl :yay:
> 
> it will be a couple more days before i can get good enough pic ,,,
> was in there :watchplant: got real close and i could see the little hairs starting up..
> ...


 
:yay: :tokie: ......YooPy DOO Your a Mom Now....... :tokie: :yay: 

........By Nice to the BaBy....She need YOU for a good life&BIG BUD'sss........

........Nice Grow ANN....more pics s.v.p Bay bay:ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Apr 12, 2008)

hey 
since that i know the plant is a female,,,,,, yesterday afternoon i decied to take a clone,,,, now that i dont get paid till tues. i used what i had here and ive seen in other threads the differ ways ppl use to clone,,,,,,,, so shes in juffy and a glass of water,,,, the little thing looks so good
heres a pic


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Ann nice lit baby....Look i will show you my Clone....i do it in 14days

_*Ann for you dos nice Clonw*_:grinch:


----------



## annscrib (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh nice little one,,,whats that stuff you put them in,,,  and what does it do for them


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 13, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> ohh nice little one,,,whats that stuff you put them in,,, and what does it do for them


 
It all root Hormone

The 1 one is a gely thing(the 1sec you cut the clone....in the gellyly)

the 2 one is rooting powder(it for roots to grow fast)


----------



## Thorn (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on the female!!! May you have many more to come


----------



## annscrib (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh yea i heard about that gel it helps for the roots to grow


----------



## annscrib (Apr 13, 2008)

i was going to bye some of that come this tues. when i get paid


----------



## annscrib (Apr 14, 2008)

hi all

well i figuer i would do this today in case im in court all day tomorrow.

she will be 35 days old and 3 weeks into flowering and shes at 23" tall
shes doing just find no sign of any problems yet:hubba: 
so today i went out and found me some 120 watt cfls they say its the bright light and they are 2000 lumers so right now on this plant there are 7360 lumers on her,,,,im thinking ive got the wrong light after coming home and asking in shout,,,, but after paying 20 bucks for 2 lights ill have to wait a couple days and see if i can find the right ones for flowering so leave all the comments cfls about flowering i really want to get the right lights,,,,,,,

           here are some pics taken today


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 14, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> well i figuer i would do this today in case im in court all day tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
:farm:  _Plant looks great Ann!!!  _


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 14, 2008)

sweet ann!


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 14, 2008)

great job she looks verry happy and healthy keep up the good work


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Annana:fid: ..**Verry nice shes A Sweet&Healthy Baby shes tall*

*She is 23" with the Body of a nice Girl so I LOVE Herrr*

*Nice work Ann** *


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 16, 2008)

Man oh man,
  Gonna be a sweet harvest coming up for you, looking soooo good.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## annscrib (Apr 16, 2008)

hiya all 
nothing new just want to show off my little girl ,,, ohh i just love her :giggle: :giggle:,,,, she is now at 25 "tall


       here are some pics


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 16, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hiya all
> nothing new just want to she off my little girl ,,, ohh i just love her :giggle: :giggle:,,,, she is now at 25 "tall
> 
> 
> here are some pics


 
_wow, very very cute._ :farm:​


----------



## Melissa (Apr 17, 2008)

she looking wonderfull ann 
your certainly keeping her happy :48:


----------



## annscrib (Apr 18, 2008)

:shocked:      omgggg :cry: was sitting at puter and heard this crash :shocked: ,,, know where it came from went running and seen this ,,,,


my heart just broke too,,, i toke the leaves and what i call the bud stem and put in water maybe it can be a clone 

please tell me she will be ok!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh my word disaster!

But dont worry, it happens to thousands of plants and they survive, animals eat leaves, the wind can snap leaves off, weed is a tough cookie and can survive a great deal, secure your light so it cannot fall again, the bit that came off in pic 2 can be cloned, the big fan leaf is for the dustbin only, have you got any rooting compound or gel or powder? if not then try the water rooting method, someone will come along and advise you on it as i dont do clones so im not the best to ask about that method, seed only for me because i have literally hundreds of them.

Ann, the only thing that may happen is the stress may make her hermie on you, but looking at the small amount of damage, its unlikely, but never say never!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say that she should be just fine. The cutting that you put in water may sprout some roots but it will take around 2-3 weeks before you see any results. I would clip some of those leaves off the cutting though. I've never done clones either so I'm not the best at it. Just what I've read. I hope the lady recovers fully. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 18, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> :shocked: omgggg :cry: was sitting at puter and heard this crash :shocked: ,,, know where it came from went running and seen this ,,,,
> 
> 
> my heart just broke too,,, i toke the leaves and what i call the bud steam and put in water maybe it can be a clone
> ...


 
_She will be better than ever in no time at all_


----------



## Melissa (Apr 18, 2008)

ann ,,sorry to hear about what that naughty light has done   i know how you feel  ,,,dont worry look what i did to mine and now there fine ,,yours doesnt look nearly as sad as mine did and they soon bounced back ,,,good luck and i hope she gets on the mend soon eace:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 19, 2008)

dang lookin great ann. keep up the good work!


----------



## annscrib (Apr 22, 2008)

hey guys and gals

   it time for an update

she doing just great as yall will see in the pics

ok at least once a week i try to up her lights when i started this thread she only had about 3800 to 3900 lumers now she has 8360,,, i know i need more and im working getting her what she need but to look at her i think shes doing great with what she's got


shes at 32" tall,,, and from where that light fell on her,,, she looks all healed,,,,i still have no problems with her,,, no differ colors to leaves,,, no nute burns,,, i guess the only problem i have is when im at work and she has a growth spurt right into her lights


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good so far. Keep adding as much light as you can and it will help. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 22, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hey guys and gals
> 
> it time for an update
> 
> ...


 
:aok:


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh.. Ann if you don't have a carbon scrubber get one REAL soon  GREEN MOJO YOUR WAY


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 23, 2008)

pretty and beautiful!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2008)

Lookin good to me Ann, have your clones started rooting yet?


----------



## annscrib (Apr 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Lookin good to me Ann, have your clones started rooting yet?


 
no not yet and ive been checking ever day


----------



## Melissa (Apr 23, 2008)

well she looks as good as ever ann glad she recovered well eace:


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

looking good expect it to finish at atleast 6 ft being a sativa so iduce flowering soon if it has displayed sex flip the lights now you will also need a hps cfls wont giv the light peatration needed but u can still use them for extra lums.bless


----------



## annscrib (Apr 28, 2008)

hey guys & gals 
just wanted to do a little updating

she is 2 days from being 7 weeks old,and shes 28 days into flowering
shes at 37 inches and im still upping her lights shes at 9400 lumers now
she is doing just great as you will see in pics


----------



## annscrib (Apr 28, 2008)

ohh yea forgot to add pic of my clone in last thread 

heres the pic


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh Ann!

WOW WOW WOW WOW

After all the trouble you have had from the start, and the lone survivor and the accident and the worry, your 1 plant has given you a baby!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 28, 2008)

*hey the baby made it you must be loving them right :heart:and the mum sure is looking proud she s going to reward you for all your hardwork come harvest day eace:*


----------



## IRISH (Apr 28, 2008)

HOO-HOO you go girlz, she is looking lovely Ann, very nice pics, we can tell she loves you.  ...


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 29, 2008)

great lookin mom and clone ann. im glad you made it this far and can't wait to see the harvest pics!! keep us updated


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Whats going on annscrib. I see everything is looking great with the ladies. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## annscrib (May 1, 2008)

hiya guys & gals

nothing really new just so happy with the way she is growing so just want to show she off a bit
ok she has slow down on her growing she is at 37 1/2 now,,, lights are the same,,,,, she is 31 days into flowering
new pics today


----------



## tcbud (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful, we gonna see one in the bud pic of the month i hope.
good growin!


----------



## Melissa (May 1, 2008)

*anne she sure is worth showing off ,she beautiful eace::tokie:*


----------



## sillysara (May 1, 2008)

lookin good ann
 i got some in flower and they stopped grown at about month so i expect they wont grow in height no more at least wen u at work ull know der fine!! GL ann


----------



## annscrib (May 1, 2008)

:yay: just came from checking her and her trichs are starting to show :yay:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2008)

*Looking real nice ann. :aok: *


----------



## annscrib (May 3, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

:hubba:  just wanting to show off some of her buds :hubba: 

shes looking so good,,,,, i swear the gods sent her to me to make up for my last crop :rofl: :hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

She is looking great my friend. It's been a while since I've been in to see her and I'm amazed. Great work so far. She is going to be a real beauty. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*Looking real nice ann. Did you ever think maybe it's not the gods and just you getting better at growing? :hubba:  Every grow will get better and better you just watch.   Your doing a great job keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## annscrib (May 6, 2008)

:yay: got me my new camera :yay:

ok she is 36 days into flowering,,from seed she is 8 weeks,,,,,,i added more light so now she has 10100 lumers on her,,,yes they are still cfl's
she is doing fantastic as you will in the pics,,,,,,i feel i should be writing more but shes doing so good theres not really much to report,,, soo ill just show her off then :giggle:


----------



## Melissa (May 6, 2008)

*looking fantastic ann:48: *


----------



## BurninHerb (May 6, 2008)

those last pics are great, awesome grow!


----------



## CasualGrower (May 6, 2008)

Looking Good Ann.. Keep it up ).


----------



## annscrib (May 8, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

she is 38 days into flowering,,,,,ive added more lights now she has 12,100 lumers on her now im hoping that will be enough lights for her,,,,,, i have taken a couple pics of the way i have the lights on her,,,and couple other pics too yall let me know what yall think


----------



## IRISH (May 8, 2008)

she is progressing along good ann, and looking very nice. ive got lights like that too with the 'lamp shade' , for my veg box. wow, 12100 lum's, shes liking that immensely. great job girl.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 8, 2008)

Wow Ann!

I can see her swelling out, is all the hard work worth the effort?


----------



## lorenzo (May 8, 2008)

Fantastic job!:clap: Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## annscrib (May 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Wow Ann!
> 
> I can see her swelling out, is all the hard work worth the effort?


 

it sure is hippy   i just love her so much,,,, hubby brought her home a box just for her and in over the next few days going to get it fix up for and im sure everyone knows:guitar:  ill be posting more pics when we get it done


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 8, 2008)

sweet anne! goodluck on the chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annscrib (May 10, 2008)

hiya guys & gals

i think ive been overwatering her,,,,, this morning before work i had asked a few in chat box about the tips looking like a nute burn and was told it could be from watering,, last week i watered her twice,,,, because to me the dirt looked to dry and it really wasnt till after the last watering did i noticed that the very tips of the her leaves was a yellow ish color
just to make sure its water and not nute please help me here a few pics


----------



## nickname (May 10, 2008)

now i see pics 3 and 4 you have a toxic salt build up


----------



## annscrib (May 10, 2008)

nickname said:
			
		

> now i see pics 3 and 4 you have a toxic salt build up


 
what is that!!!! and how is it fixed


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

Just flush the medium with ph'd water, and then back off the nutes for a bit


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

Overwatering will usually show itself with droopy leaves, but it looks as you have more of the ram's horn, which is the undercurl of the leaves which is normally from too much nitrogen(N), after a flush you should fine, just watch the N


----------



## snuggles (May 10, 2008)

The flush will do you good IMO, also it gets you warmed up for the final flush:smoke1:


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

A flush would probably help them. They are looking pretty good though. Nice work so far. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## annscrib (May 11, 2008)

thanks guys for the help ,,,now how long after flushing her will it take to straighten them leaves back out???????


----------



## annscrib (May 12, 2008)

nickname said:
			
		

> you have a toxic salt build up


 
hiya guys and gals 

well have ran into my 1st problem,, i didnt know anything about toxic salt build up,,,,, i have flush her like others have said,,,her leaves are drooping some but was told to expect that,,,,and i thought that she was done growing and a surpise to my self she is at 40 inches tall,, last time i measure her was on the 1st and she was 37 1/2,,,,,,she is at nine weeks old and 42 days into flowering,,, im guessing other than the build up she is doing real good,,

  :giggle: yall know i like pictures so here are a few :giggle:


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2008)

She looks great Ann, looks like she pulled thru like a champ.  The help here is always great.
good growing!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 20, 2008)

WOW Ann you have a winner!  just BEAUTIFUL!!!

I want to grow sativas!!!!

how many more days of flowering do you think you have to go??


----------



## annscrib (May 20, 2008)

hiya guys & gals

                        TIME FOR THAT UPDATE

she is 50 days into flowering now and shes 10 weeks in all,,,,,,,as far as i can tell shes doing ok from the toxic salt now i do have a  ? about flushing her   How offen can i flush her? her lights are the same she has 12,100 lumers,,,,,she is at 43 inches,, she just want stop growing :giggle: Can i cut the top without hurting her? 


                     :giggle: piture time :giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2008)

Oh my word Ann, she is burning her energy up, your soon going to be smoking weed that is going to knock your socks off!

cut nothing, let her grow as she should


----------



## annscrib (May 20, 2008)

lol hippy i wish i know how much more time i have to go and i cant wait till i can smoke on her thanks hun


----------



## IRISH (May 20, 2008)

hi Ann, looking real nice...:hubba:  have you scoped the trichs? what they looking like? good luck, very nice lady...


----------



## annscrib (May 20, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> :hubba: have you scoped the trichs? what they looking like?


 

yea banjo they are few at the top now the more you move down the plant they start to get to be more of them and they are all still  very clear right now


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 20, 2008)

super nice!


----------



## annscrib (May 21, 2008)

well just wanted to say thank you all for the comments to be truthful after i found out about that toxic salt thingy i felt so bad and felt that i didnt take care of her the right way (i know it sounds silly or what ever ) but i was really hopping that she wouldnt ran into a problem like that,,, ok really need to move butt to work see ya later and again thanks all


----------



## crazyc411 (May 21, 2008)

can't wait to see how it turns out, i'll be watching


----------



## annscrib (May 28, 2008)

hiya guys & gals


well she is now 11 weeks old and 58 days flowering and shes at 46 inches tall,,,, ok i have a few ?s about her growing,, as you will see in the pics something is happening its like she's revegging herself what would cause that to happen,,,,, and for real i might be able to get another 2 inches but after that i need for her to stop growing  now if i cut the very top off will that stop her from growing and if i do will it hurt her (that is a must need to know)




                            :giggle: picture time :giggle:


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

She is 58 days into flower? Are the lights on 12/12 with no interruptions? Are you sure your room is completely light proof? It definitely looks strange. I hope someone else came help you more than I can. I'm not really sure what to say. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

wow shes looking really good am happy to see you back in the game again


----------



## annscrib (May 28, 2008)

yes smokey her lighting is still 12/12 and yes her room is pitch black,,, im dont know whats happening here  thanks hun



thanks scd my internet had went and toke them 4 days to fix it im glad im back i miss all of yall


----------



## IndicaKid (May 29, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> yes smokey her lighting is still 12/12 and yes her room is pitch black,,, im dont know whats happening here thanks hun


 
Could it be that you're not watering it enough? usually droopy leaves indicate that. It's a tall plant and that pot must be packed with the roots so they suck up water pretty fast.

it looks good. My bagseeds (2 females) are under 600 watt flourescent lamp. They are about 2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Melissa (May 29, 2008)

*hey ann ,,has she stopped growing yet :giggle: looking excellent hows the trichs doing ? shouldnt be long till harvest now should it ?
goodluck :48: *


----------



## annscrib (May 29, 2008)

omg omg i think i know whats happening ok i have my timer set to come on at 6 am then go off at 6 pm.... a couple days ago i had hurt my shoulder and this morning it woke me  up about 15 to 4 am  while im sitting here i heard my lights come on,,, i was like what in the hell i  went back there and sure enough the lights was on,,, as soon as i can get out of work today im going to go buy a new timer,,, that timer is no good to me,,,,,,ok guys i need yall's help badly,,,,, what is going to happen i when i do put her back on to 12/ 12 shes actual getting like 2 extra hours of lights i have no idea how long this has been happen since i dont get up untill after 6am  please please help me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*This is why we don't use those damn things ann. I turn our lights on in the morning and off at night.   Like i said in your other post i'm sure everything will be fine just put them back on the normal 12/12 when you get home and hope for the best. :aok: GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO! :banana: I love the dancing nanner.  *


----------



## annscrib (May 29, 2008)

ok so what is happening is that she had gone into revegging,,,,,when i do put her back on 12/12 am i going to have to restart the flowering count (if you understand what i mean) and if im thinking right that means its going to take even longer to finsh now want it?????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*Well ann from what i can tell in your pics she has begun budding right? She has white hairs on her correct? Yes she is gonna take longer to finish because your light schedule was messed up. I would just start counting once you start her under 12/12 again when you get home. *


----------



## annscrib (May 29, 2008)

yes she is budding and she has white hairs all over about 2 1/2 weeks ago i seen her trichs real good but now its like they are starting over,, can that mess up her thc count?


----------



## annscrib (May 29, 2008)

ohhh please tell me that i didnt mess her up to bad ughhh


----------



## IndicaKid (May 29, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> ohhh please tell me that i didnt mess her up to bad ughhh


 
How long do you think the plants have been under less light?

If it's been more than a few days, I say leave it. Don't shock them too much. I think the plants will continue developing THC and will not grow too much taller, or go into "reveging" 

good luck with your grow, I'm starting a journal on my 2 babies too!


----------



## CasualGrower (May 29, 2008)

Uggg Ann, Yea that is a rough blow with that timer going bad....

I think she will be alright though, Just keep a close eye on her, she might try to hermie a lil bit with all the stress of the light changes.... If she gets through the new timer set up and stabilized on light schedule with as lil stress as possible, she should be OK.

/em starts chanting..... no :banana:.....no :banana:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 29, 2008)

Ann your girl will be fine, I read some where,(sorry cant remember where) that you can take the lighting to 14 hour on then down to 12, thats kind of what you did.

the theory behind this is that by slowly reducing the light it better resembles the natural light cycle of the seasons. (bigger buds):hubba: 


don't get to upset for your girl is a vibrating, living energy and will feel your enegy. so stay calm and loving when you are together in the same room. 

I was also wondering if she maybe root bound? (droopy leaves):hairpull: 
repotting her now would prob. not be a good idea, I don't know about that.

+ I hope your shoulder is healing well!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 4, 2008)

hiya guys & gals

well no signs of any hermie yet (crossing fingers) she back on her 12/12 after relizing the time had went bad,,since i knew that my inspection was coming up i waited till mondayto put her back on 12/12,, she is 12 weeks old now and 65/3 days flowering and shes at 4ft tall now..... please help me understand the droopy leaves it seems they always drooping downward but now i have notice to when i hadnt water her for a couple days they are like almost touching the dirt then ill water her and after a hour or so they go back up to where they was (if anyone understands what i mean)



                              pictures


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Great Job

Kgb


----------



## Melissa (Jun 4, 2008)

*hey ann i just read about your troubles glad you have overcome them eace:
one of my ladies about the same height  has the same problem with droopy leaves like yours and she is really a thirsty bird she needs it everyday where as the others can go 2 or 3 days just my imput i hope it helps 
and she sure is looking good:48:*


----------



## annscrib (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks melissa
its just im confused ,,,,,, some saids if you water to much they get droopy if you dont water enough they droop,,,,, please anyone help


----------



## tcbud (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Melissa.  Since you are growing in a container, she may need water every day.  Depends how much she takes up, and how warm it is and if there is a breeze.  I grow outside in containers, the smaller ones need water every day, and when it gets real hot, the larger ones do too.  But....Droop and curl are different, i am not sure which you have by looking at your pics.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

:aok:

_I think you are doing a great job!!! :farm:_


----------



## annscrib (Jun 14, 2008)

:angrywife:   well guys i did it :hairpull: i hemmie her,,, i really didnt mean to but im guessing with all the factors of the timer going out, the toxic salt,the one time the lights fell on her and me being new at all this but im way to far into her so im going to let her finsh out


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 14, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> :angrywife:  well guys i did it :hairpull: i hemmie her,,, i really didnt mean to but im guessing with all the factors of the timer going out, the toxic salt,the one time the lights fell on her and me being new at all this but im way to far into her so im going to let her finsh out


 
_ well, what can I say, that's really a sad thing Ann  _

_Better luck next time !!!!  _


----------



## annscrib (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks puffin and there will be a next time,,,,i like that phase you live and learn,, and believe me not i have learn alot from her,,, so the next ill know what to look for and what not to do and ect,,, just going let her finsh up,,, and bye that time ill have a real strain,,, but she has been fun growing and learning off her,,,,ill keep yall updated on it


----------



## Melissa (Jun 16, 2008)

*nevermind ann at least youll still get a smoke of her and all the knowledge you gained will make your next grow better :hubba:*


----------



## tcbud (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, agree with melissa, you learned a bunch.  Part of what  i like about growing the MJ is the learning and being able to put out a better and better crop.
Hope you picked those mean male flowers off that plant and enjoyed watching her finish.
good luck with the next grow too!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 23, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

ok i have picked all what i could see of the male plant, she is almost 15 weeks old now and she 85/23 days into flowering,,,, her trichs are coming right along,,,,, she stands at 4'5 tall,,,, so with what im seeing with her trichs im hoping i have another month to go for harvest,,,, she does have a very nice smell to her now too



                         here are some pics


----------



## Melissa (Jun 27, 2008)

*looking good how tall is she now ann?not long now till you will be smoking her :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Jun 27, 2008)

shes at 4'5 inches tall


----------



## annscrib (Jun 30, 2008)

hiya guys and gals


well she's 16 weeks old and 92/30 days into flowering and she's standing at 4'7 inches tall,,,,, ive had to tie a piece of string to the top,,shes getting top heavy from where the timer sent her into revegging and now she is bushing out at the top,,, and she's getting alot more trichs on her now too


here are some pics


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 30, 2008)

oh, Ann she is looking really good!

I bet you are really getting excited !!! :woohoo: :farm: :yay:

 :aok: this is the best part!:smoke1:


----------



## annscrib (Jul 1, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> oh, Ann she is looking really good!
> 
> I bet you are really getting excited !!! :woohoo: :farm: :yay:
> 
> :aok: this is the best part!:smoke1:


 
:headbang2: yea i cant wait the way it looks i will be able to chop on her bye the end of this month,,, and no i cant wait to smoke on her either:joint:


----------



## Melissa (Jul 1, 2008)

*wow she has filled out :woohoo: *


----------



## annscrib (Jul 2, 2008)

yes she has melissa,, i cant believe how that top has bush and filled out


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 3, 2008)

*You are doing a great job Ann and your going to love when you get to finally smoke what you put all the hard work into!  My first grow I ended up with two plants one of which hermed on me and I felt like you prob did which was totally bummed, BUT turned out that the plant that hermed was acually better smoke than the one that didnt.  Weird Huh.  But I read your whole journal and looks to me like despite the minor/major difficulties you have encountered you have been doing a great job and should be smoking soon.  Good luck with the rest of your grow.*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 4, 2008)

hey megan

thanks alot,,,,i sure was bummed,,,but she/it :giggle: is still going real good her trichs are showing more and more everyday so maybe bye the end of this month i can start the harvesting part of it


----------



## annscrib (Jul 17, 2008)

hiya guys and gals


 just wanted to let you all know that i have pull her up and she is in her dark space,,, in a couple days ill try to get some pics


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*:woohoo: harvest time for her/it looking forward to some pics and smoke report:48:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 18, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

went out to where she was last night,, after it got dark and toke these pics of her


----------



## Thorn (Jul 18, 2008)

cool well done me dear!

Did you check her trichome colour prior to harvest? If you did, where were they at when you pulled her?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like Ann you got some tasty smoke. lol

Good Morning.

Have a good day.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 7, 2008)

*smoke report required anne :hubba::48:*


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yum looks good anne!  Awesome journal!


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

ok im at it again yall,,,for the last 2 weeks ive been tring to start a plant,,,:yay: i got one to come up its just a bagseed from this real good weed i got about a month ago,,,,,,,ive done put it in it's 1st pot as well,,,,im using that organic expert mix dirt i have a few pics,,,,,,,light going to be the clf's till it gets bigger then ill put my fluorescent lights i have on it too,,ive been thinking alot about this so when it gets about 2 weeks old going to try the lst thingy.. i have a few pics


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

:yay: :banana: :banana: :yay: 
looking forward to watchin her grow up!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

aww such a cute baby!!! good to see you back in the loop  Good luck hunni


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*gotta love the :baby: ,,,subscribing to this one anne :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 18, 2009)

hiya all 
i just wanted to post these pics of my lil plant i think its a auto plant but not sure it came out of bag of real good stuff,,,, with all that has been happening i cant tell you how long its been in flowering it came up the 1st of april


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Not looking to bad *Ann* Looks like you should get some nice buds off her


----------



## annscrib (Aug 18, 2009)

ty pcduck  i wish i could tell more about the plant but.. it was only the seed that i found in the bag


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice to see you 'back in the game' Ann 

eace:


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks pretty good.. Did you "only" use CFL, and how potent did the buds turn out?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe this ugly duckling will turn into a beautiful swan for you Ann and reap you a bountiful harvest.... You deserve it. Have a nice day Ann.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 19, 2009)

ty hippy i really have miss growing and chating with all of yall!

ty riskypack ok now that i can talk about this,,this as been an outside plant,, since i live near an ocean we all kinds of palm bushes and i was able to hide right in the middle of it

awwww pcduck are so sweet tyvm it sure does have a great smell to it,, i did check trichs i just seen like few of amber's and rest are still clear


----------



## annscrib (Aug 23, 2009)

hiya guys and gals

just wanted to see you what the buds look like off that lil plant,,,, i had a friend over to try it he asked me if i could buy him some he didnt know it was my plant and all this guy buys just hydo,,, he was very sad when i told him i bought what the man had left lol


----------

